# refilling 1lb propane cylinders



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Does anybody know where I can get the adapter to refill my 1lb propane cylinders from a 20lb tank?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

ih772,

here's a link to a thread discussing this.

Popane refills 

If the info you want isn't there, do a search for "refilling propane" and you'll get a few more places to look. I'd just caution you to BE CAREFUL doing this. There is a lot of discussion on some other threads about the safety of this operation.

Good luck and be safe !

John


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

looked into this last year. Didn't buy one yet and am still not sure I will, but the best deal I found was:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=45989

Good luck and be careful!


----------



## AJ Peacock (Dec 3, 2003)

IH772,

I have one of those adapters and live in Lapeer. Drop me a note if you want to get together and check it out. I'll fill one for you and you can see how it works.

by the way, its not illegal to refill the tanks. It is illegal to transport them for 'commerce'. I checked the laws and could only find the law regarding transporting them in commerce. (Like refilling 1000 of them and hauling them around).

Later,


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Harbor freight is where I got mine! Just make sure the tanks are in good shape or they leak.

chad1


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I am going to order one of those. It looks like I could save alot of money...and thats always a good thing....


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I found if I refill a one pound tank, Chill the one pound tank and refill the same tank a second time it tops it of nice. I check the weight with my hand held fish scale to measure how full it is. I Got mine at the RV-sport show a few years back


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

If you do a "search" you'll find several more threads on this subject. I have one the valves and have been doing it for quite succesfully for several years. I do recommend that you use one of those small kitchen (calorie) scales to make sure you dont overfill them. Even at current propane prices I'm figuring I'm refilling at an average of about $.60 each. So even when you can find them at $1.79 (There usually over $2.00!) its still quite a savings and when I figure between fishing, camping, hunting and ice fishing I can go thru close to 100 of those little suckers in a year the savings add up in a hurry!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed Michrina _
> *I found if I refill a one pound tank, Chill the one pound tank and refill the same tank a second time it tops it of nice. I check the weight with my hand held fish scale to measure how full it is. I Got mine at the RV-sport show a few years back *


Ed, Be carefull! I've tried that method and in cooler/cold weather it may seem ok but once that container gets warmer/hot, especially during the summer I've had them actually "buldge". That is the reason I went and purchased a small kitchen ($5.00 @Farmer Jack) scale, you dont want more than 16 oz. in one! Make sure you start with an empty one pounder and dont go over a pound! By doing the method you described I've found you can get almost 1.5 pounds in one! Again, speaking from personal expierance, not a good idea! If you do the cold one pounders filled from a warm 20 lb'er it will usually take a one pound charge the first time.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

good tip burksee. They come new weighing in at 1.2 oz. When I fill them a second time it normally takes them to 1.2 to 1.5 tops. 

Still I don't really trust them in the garage. I keep them outside just incase one leaks.

another saftey tip. I took my 20 pounder in my home to warm it. well not a good idea. The tank was full and when it heated up the relief vlave started leaking.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I believe the one pounders have a safety relief valve on them also, do they not ?


Whale


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

It looks like it but I dont know what its set at. I kept the one that I had "buldge" on me to show people, I emptied it of course. The valve never went off. 

If you fill them with "warm" propane they will seem low after they cool off/get cold. Hence the neccesity for the scale.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## Icehole Ken (Dec 24, 2003)

I got mine at Jay's many years ago, Cabelas has them, and Ive seen them in other stores.


----------



## north shore (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a local gas co that fills them for a buck a piece. Check with your local co and they may fill them for ya.Then its their problem i they explode.


----------



## Stormrider (Jan 19, 2003)

I went to the hardware store and bought 3 pieces and built my own adapter for $8.29 vs $20.00 every where else. I like it because I made it longer and the one pounder is easier access.


----------

